# New to E mountain biking



## Rockyw (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi all, I am from New Zealand and have just bought a Merida 160 900E mountain bike a couple of weeks ago, and mostly loving it. I do get a bit frustrated with the 32 km/ hr ( 20 mph ) assist cut out on flat ground though. In New Zealand there is currently no speed limit for E mountain bikes with pedal assist, only a maximum power limit of 300 W. But the manufacturers set the Shimano & Brose motors to 32 km/hr, and Bosch to the Euro limit of 25 km/hr, when the bikes arrive in the country. This limit is too slow for me, as easily pedal my Yeti SB 5 to 36 km/hr on the flat. I will be bypassing the assist limit as soon as I can. I would prefer it to be at a level I can't easily pedal up to on my unassisted mountain bike.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

So what are you thinking of hacking the speed limit to? 45kph?...higher?


----------



## Rockyw (Oct 16, 2018)

yes 45 km/hr would be fine


----------

